# Propolis skin allergy (allergic contact dermatitis)



## kjbann (Jun 30, 2009)

I meant to post in the Bee Forum, but I guess I screwed up and don't know how to move it.
Ken


----------



## theegb (Sep 16, 2011)

Over the last two years my dermatologists has sent me through this progression to get my hands cleared up. All of the clobetasol solutions worked for me, but to varying degrees. I have very stubborn dermatitis, but I never thought it might be the propolis.
1. Over the counter hydrocortisone
2. Clobetasol cream
3. 50ml Clobetasol solution in 1 pound of CeraVe
4. Clobetasol ointment
5. Clobetasol ointment with occlusive dressing
6. Clobetasol ointment with occlusive dressing twice a day


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

Allergic contact dermatitis can be weird, I get blisters from tomato plants, some hardwoods while woodworking, various nut trees if contact to green growth. Yet poison ivy does not appear to have any effect. The only solution is wear gloves. It comes down to 'each his own'.


----------



## butch043052 (Nov 24, 2010)

I've had contact dermatitis for 1 year now and have been to at least half dozen dermatoligist and allergist, I've had everything from allergies to latex, the sun is causing a reaction to my high blood pressure medicine(what the doctor say), I've had two biopsies. I have been on Prednisone off and on for a year (they say its bad to be on it very long) and i still have the hives. I asked the doctors if it could be allergies to me because I have bees they said most likely not.
I take 3 tablespoons of honey everyday because my allergies the pollens. They would say thats probably not it. The one good thing is about it is I'm not like some of my friends that have cancer,diabetes, and etc. Its so irritating but it could be worse.


----------

